# How long do your saws last?



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

My miter is on the way out. I did some simple cuts with it today, by the end of the day that damn thing was smoking! I thought it was going to catch on fire! It is 3 yrs old. :sad: How long do you get out of your saws?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I bought the DeWalt 12" compound mitersaw when it first came out. It is the Type 1. It's 15 years old and I put brushes in it about 5 years ago. It chopped wall parts and plates for about 7 of those years, after it got a little sloppy for trim. I still use it regularly.:thumbsup: I also have one that I bought to replace that for trimwork that is about 7 years old that is trouble free except for the cord. I think it is type 4A, but i could be wrong.:clap:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Man. I was looking at those this weekend. I want one, but Dewalt, the brand, has me paranoid of failure. I see rebuilt Dewalt all over the place.. just not sure about them, but I like the double tilt sliding 12", large fence and all.. pretty slick, like the quick select button and lock feature on it. My next saw I am already planning on spending some GOOD money on


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

nEighter said:


> Man. I was looking at those this weekend. I want one, but Dewalt, the brand, has me paranoid of failure. I see rebuilt Dewalt all over the place.. just not sure about them, but I like the double tilt sliding 12", large fence and all.. pretty slick, like the quick select button and lock feature on it. My next saw I am already planning on spending some GOOD money on


 I don't own a slider yet, but have used the DeWalts regularly. The newer version with horizontal rails has some nice features and the one I've been using, which belongs to the GC, is about 3 years old and gets used heavily for Azek.:thumbsup:


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I have the new Dewalt 12" slider and love it. I used my fathers (the Type 1 like Loneframer's) for years and never had a problem with it coming out of square or this blade wobble which so many people seem to complain about. I think I like the original Type 1 better than mine, but it might be from all the years I spent in front of it. Although for $400 I can't complain about mine.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

My DeWalt stuff has held up very well.

I've owned two of the 12" compound miter saws (the first was stolen).

My current is the dual compound high boy. We don't do enough exterior trim work to justify the slider. Plus they are heavy as hell and a PITA to haul around without getting banged up.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

The new Mac 10" is kind of nice.

I like my Bosch 12" a lot, mounted on an old msuv.

There is this pretty girl that has been catching my eye and flirting with me here lately:











I think she is just after my wallet, just like all the other lady's.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> The new Mac 10" is kind of nice.
> 
> I like my Bosch 12" a lot, mounted on an old msuv.
> 
> ...



MMM...nice curves... She's hot.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ChrWright said:


> MMM...nice curves... She's hot.


 
It is a kind of sexy miter saw:whistling.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My first miter saw was the Hitachi 8 1/2" slider. 18 years old and still works. Needs a new swithch because the brake doesn't work. Beat to hell, the gliding action is rough and it looks old. Still does the job. Best tool I have bought.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It is a kind of sexy miter saw:whistling.



You guys need to quit droolin' over _my_ gal :whistling


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Leo G said:


> My first miter saw was the Hitachi 8 1/2" slider. 18 years old and still works. Needs a new swithch because the brake doesn't work. Beat to hell, the gliding action is rough and it looks old. Still does the job. Best tool I have bought.


so the brake actually works because of the switch? Mine now has "brake" issues, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. 



J F said:


> You guys need to quit droolin' over _my_ gal :whistling


:laughing:

she is pretty damn sexy! How much does it cost to bring her home?:w00t:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Needs a new swithch because the brake doesn't work.


 I always thought that was due to worn brushes.:blink:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

nEighter said:


> so the brake actually works because of the switch? Mine now has "brake" issues, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$1,300....plus tax if you buy locally :shutup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Holy ell' that is expensive! For a 10"??? WOW no doubt it is female then!


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Don't ever buy any kind of festool :no:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

It's like going out with a super-hot blonde...who's an astro-physicist ... who likes to rub your feet ... and .... just don't do it.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I are confused now.. so what happens to the blonde? Are you saying once I go Festool I never go back?


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

J F said:


> It's like going out with a super-hot blonde...who's an astro-physicist ... who likes to rub your feet ... and .... just don't do it.


The festoolmania will grab you like the girl above....you will spend every last penny you have and anything anyone will loan you....don't do it. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

nEighter said:


> so the brake actually works because of the switch? Mine now has "brake" issues, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


It is a dynamic brake. How it works is by shorting the motor out and it causes an intense reverse magnetic field in the saw and magnetically brakes it to a stop. When the switch shorts it has a high current across it which usually leads to a large spark (inside the switch unit) after a few years of this it wears the contact out and stops working. I use to be able to get my brake to work by snapping the switch instead of gently releasing it. That action was enough for the contacts to connect and brake the saw. You can try new brushes, they are a lot easier to replace than the switch is.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

J F said:


> The festoolmania will grab you like the girl above....you will spend every last penny you have and anything anyone will loan you....don't do it. :laughing:


:blink: but.. but.. it is so inviting.. and pretty! Festoolmania can't happen to me :shifty:



Leo G said:


> It is a dynamic brake. How it works is by shorting the motor out and it causes an intense reverse magnetic field in the saw and magnetically brakes it to a stop. When the switch shorts it has a high current across it which usually leads to a large spark (inside the switch unit) after a few years of this it wears the contact out and stops working. I use to be able to get my brake to work by snapping the switch instead of gently releasing it. That action was enough for the contacts to connect and brake the saw. You can try new brushes, they are a lot easier to replace than the switch is.


yeah I took the brushes out and they were "burnt" at one side. Thanks for letting me know about the brake. I didn't know that, very cool :thumbsup:


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, _definitely_ don't go to these sites and start pokin' around then...:whistling

http://www.festoolownersgroup.com/

http://www.talkfestool.com/vb/

lots of the green koolaid


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

J F said:


> Well, _definitely_ don't go to these sites and start pokin' around then...:whistling
> 
> http://www.festoolownersgroup.com/
> 
> ...


oh I am not going right now... honest :whistling


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

I don't even do carpentry and I want one of those Festool Kapex things. That's a neat looking tool. Maybe I'll hook a garden hose to it and use it to cut pavers.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

vids are a must if you do..


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

Leo G said:


> It is a dynamic brake. How it works is by shorting the motor out and it causes an intense reverse magnetic field in the saw and magnetically brakes it to a stop. When the switch shorts it has a high current across it which usually leads to a large spark (inside the switch unit) after a few years of this it wears the contact out and stops working. I use to be able to get my brake to work by snapping the switch instead of gently releasing it. That action was enough for the contacts to connect and brake the saw. You can try new brushes, they are a lot easier to replace than the switch is.



You're the man Leo... Good to know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a Bosch moderate use. Maybe 5 years old. Try to use it just for finish stuff, but you know how that goes. My father just used it for something that should have been done with a dado set and tablesaw. Now when I cut with it it has a burning smell. thanks dad. Other than that saw has been good. Usual brushes and slider bearings and cords is most people have to deal with usually.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

nEighter said:


> My miter is on the way out. I did some simple cuts with it today, by the end of the day that damn thing was smoking! I thought it was going to catch on fire! It is 3 yrs old. :sad: How long do you get out of your saws?


WhaT brand of saw was it?

I have a Dewalt Compound miter saw that is over 15 years old.

I have a Dewalt Compound sliding miter saw that is probably 5 years old.

I have a Milwaukee 7 1/4" circular saw that is over 20 years old.

I have some Dewalt 7 1/4" circular saw that are over 18 years old.

Sawzalls that are 20+ years old.

A friend of mine has a Delta Unisaw probably as old as I am, and I am 44.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

bwalley said:


> WhaT brand of saw was it?
> 
> I have a Dewalt Compound miter saw that is over 15 years old.
> 
> ...


 Any ideas on how old this is? It's at least 70 years old, but could be more. Still runs too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

loneframer said:


> Any ideas on how old this is? It's at least 70 years old, but could be more. Still runs too.:thumbsup:




Dude, you need to hook that up at your place and use it to finish your azek. Would be an awesome picture for the siding chronicles.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I purchased a slightly used 1st gen Dewalt 12" slider for $400 9 years ago and used it extensively including a lot of metal cutting. rebuilt the entire motor assembly about 5 years ago because of the harsh metal cutting (built a couple of trailers). The new motor and housing parts were around $200, but it's been a great saw, heavy, but great.

I have been eyeballing the new 12" and 10" dewalts but not a necessity. Now if the 10" had much improved dust removal, that would definitely sweeten the pot.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Any ideas on how old this is? It's at least 70 years old, but could be more. Still runs too.:thumbsup:


I see safety is top priority at the loneframers house. I love the pic and want one just like it. :notworthy


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

cool pics lf...where's the blade guard? :whistling


:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

J F said:


> It's like going out with a super-hot blonde...who's an astro-physicist ... who likes to rub your feet ... and .... just don't do it.


Once I finally bucked up and bought a Rotex and a CT, it was over.

Once you actually own one and use it, you wonder why in the hell you didnt get thier tools years ago.

Just great tools, great service and great people behind the scenes at Festool USA.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Quit it....you're going to let the rest of _them_ know...it's a green kool-aid secret...pretty soon everyone will know the secret handshake...just stop. :shifty:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

bwalley said:


> WhaT brand of saw was it?
> 
> I have a Dewalt Compound miter saw that is over 15 years old.
> 
> ...


Don't laugh.. it was the best GMC that lowe's had to offer   I got it 3 yrs ago for a job I was working on that was not a huge money maker. Put it on a rigid collapsable miter table (LOVE THE TABLE BTW!!) and the rest is history. So I know it isn't the best brand, but has always got me through the jobs I needed to do.



72chevy4x4 said:


> I purchased a slightly used 1st gen Dewalt 12" slider for $400 9 years ago and used it extensively including a lot of metal cutting. rebuilt the entire motor assembly about 5 years ago because of the harsh metal cutting (built a couple of trailers). The new motor and housing parts were around $200, but it's been a great saw, heavy, but great.
> 
> I have been eyeballing the new 12" and 10" dewalts but not a necessity. Now if the 10" had much improved dust removal, that would definitely sweeten the pot.


Their features are nice, just not sold on the brand yet.


WarnerConstInc. said:


> Once I finally bucked up and bought a Rotex and a CT, it was over.
> 
> Once you actually own one and use it, you wonder why in the hell you didnt get thier tools years ago.
> 
> Just great tools, great service and great people behind the scenes at Festool USA.


I need to check it out. Festool is totally USA built right? That gives me a chub just thinking about it











J F said:


> Quit it....you're going to let the rest of _them_ know...it's a green kool-aid secret...pretty soon everyone will know the secret handshake...just stop. :shifty:


hater


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Festool is made in Germany....you know how the germans are about their engineering...


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

_Vorsprung Durch Technik._


----------



## HanerEnterprise (Apr 19, 2009)

BobsLandscaping said:


> _Vorsprung Durch Technik._


 
Bob, what does this translate to?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

I think it means "the Germans are coming" or something along those lines.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

It means advancement through technology. It's a semi-famous tag line from Audi.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Warren said:


> Dude, you need to hook that up at your place and use it to finish your azek. Would be an awesome picture for the siding chronicles.


 Thats a great idea!:thumbup: I have a detail I want to do on the arch panel on the back of the house. I'll give it a shot.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

paulie said:


> I see safety is top priority at the loneframers house. I love the pic and want one just like it. :notworthy


 That saw is a hand-me-down from my father. It belonged to his father, who used it in their attic to make Christmas toys for his 14 kids.



J F said:


> cool pics lf...where's the blade guard? :whistling
> 
> 
> :laughing:


 Ironically, my grandfather lost his thumb in a tablesaw, just not this one.:blink: Who needs a stinkin' bladeguard anyway?:shutup:


----------



## MZ-HANDYMAN (Jun 7, 2009)

My oldest saw...

Well I can't compare (BRAND WISE) but my B&D 7 1/4 is over 30 years old I bought it when I was starting out in remodeling. Actually I charged the lady the price of the saw to cut the bottoms of her doors 1/4" each to allow for her new carpeting. and when I was done she asked me how much a blade was (I didn't know) She gave me an extra $10 to get a replacement blade.

I also have a B&D jigsaw #7504 TYPE 5. I bought it the same week as the 7 1/4.








It's loose where you see the seam in the housing... I don't know whats still holding it together but I still use the heck out of it. The blade is an oversized blade I was using 3 days ago to cut an OGEE on a 2x4. Doesn't look like it but thats the original cord!


----------



## mmike032 (May 30, 2007)

Leo G said:


> My first miter saw was the Hitachi 8 1/2" slider. 18 years old and still works. Needs a new swithch because the brake doesn't work. Beat to hell, the gliding action is rough and it looks old. Still does the job. Best tool I have bought.


 put new brushes in it and it'll work fine
GAWD Leo, thought you'd know that:laughing:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

MZ I have an old drill that color and all. It is corded and will literally throw you when it binds.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Bob, you should know all about Festo. They made the first portable chainsaw.


----------



## BobsLandscaping (May 25, 2009)

The ultimate saw.

http://www.usbchainsaw.com/


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

oh wow.


----------



## hungry4knowhow (Jul 25, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Any ideas on how old this is? It's at least 70 years old, but could be more. Still runs too.:thumbsup:


 

Loneframer, I literally just pulled a saw just like that out of my grandmothers basement. Also found down there was a nice polished wooden box (kind of like a cigar box) that said Irwin on it. Upon opening it I found it was a Bit set, and get this the inside of the box was pretty Irwin Blue felt. I'll see if I can get a picture when im there this weekend. 

I about lost my marbles, dont know why but it was pretty sexy.


----------



## SNC (Dec 2, 2008)

Ive used DeWalt 12 " ers to cut up many semi loads of 2x CCA and ACQ lumber for apartment balconies. Worked well.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

For the money, bLowes has the DW718 for $519.00. They said they would give me one for 10% off that price, so right around 5 even after tax. That is what I am leaning toward. It is the 12" sliding dual pivot saw. I have a portable table for it already so that is not an issue. I want something that will last me, I bought cheap because that is what I could afford, with a couple jobs coming up it is something I could work into the estimates a bit and have for the future until I could afford an even nicer unit. I wish that Festool was a 12" instead of a 10". And that Milwakee 10" that someone has a thread about.. wish it was bigger, it is the same price. I will see how Dewalt is I guess. Hope to pick it up in the next couple of weeks. I will see if my current saw will allow me to get done with my own place or if it burns up in a big ball of melted metal and plastic. If so I will get pics :thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

hungry4knowhow said:


> Loneframer, I literally just pulled a saw just like that out of my grandmothers basement. Also found down there was a nice polished wooden box (kind of like a cigar box) that said Irwin on it. Upon opening it I found it was a Bit set, and get this the inside of the box was pretty Irwin Blue felt. I'll see if I can get a picture when im there this weekend.
> 
> I about lost my marbles, dont know why but it was pretty sexy.


*OOOHHHH YEAH BABY!* First I want to see the saw........and then I wanna see the bits.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

loneframer said:


> *OOOHHHH YEAH BABY!* First I want to see the saw........and then I wanna see the bits.


Watch it Lone... NATHAN will close this thread down you asking to see his bits :shifty:

:laughing:

Router bits used to come in nice boxes like that, felt lined boxes. I saw some at HD a couple years ago and was like:blink: :w00t: thought it was cool, not just your average plastic snap in case.


----------



## hungry4knowhow (Jul 25, 2009)

unfortunately I think I threw the saw away, but theres a plethora of other old tools I can take pics of, hand cranked drills etc....I'll get pics of whatever I can. I know I kept alot of sexy stuff :thumbup:

Who knows what I'll find when I find the time to clean out her garage.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

My dad and his dad were notorious for keeping old tool boxes with old stickers on them from the earlier days. Loved seeing them. Dad still has some of my granddads stuff after he passed.









stuff like that >>> awesome! The tackle boxes for fishing gear and the actual fishing gear is almost as cool.. if not more cool!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

*How long do my saws last?*

I'll let you know........









(1951)









(1979, and on the job as we speak)


The cords you use have as much
to do with it as does the saw. :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

you ARE talking about the extension cords right?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

nEighter said:


> you ARE talking about the extension cords right?


Yes. 
Preferably short, and fat. :laughing:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

well I have a fat gauged cord left over from when I used to frame. That is what I usually use.


----------

